
Will Donald Trump Win? - DrSayre
http://willdonaldtrump.win
======
brudgers
Though interesting, because there is nothing for people to try out or play
with, the site doesn't really meet the spirit of "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
DrSayre
Whoops, sorry, will remember this for future Show HN posts

------
freshyill
So what's going on here? Something interesting or just copying and pasting
poll results from somewhere?

~~~
DrSayre
It's taking the odds from several sports books and converting the odds to what
the probability is. [http://www.oddschecker.com/politics/us-politics/us-
president...](http://www.oddschecker.com/politics/us-politics/us-presidential-
election-2016/winner)

------
DrSayre
Any questions you have will be really useful for me to create an "about" page
that explains what it's doing. The main purpose of this site is to give people
an easy way of seeing who is actually expected to win the election. The site
uses betting markets as it's source because that's a better indication of who
is actually winning. Even though some polls show Trump has tied or even ahead
of Clinton, Clinton is still a favorite over Trump.

------
ultrablue
You might want to consider willhillaryclinton.win, as well.

~~~
DrSayre
I just picked it up. Started with Trump because I figured people would be
googling some form of "Is Donald Trump really going to become president?"

